# Pink textures in CSS



## Filip (Jan 4, 2006)

does anyone here get these pink textures in CSS, how to get rid of them, im not gay, lol


----------



## Mernard (Jan 4, 2006)

Looking at the title I would've thought it would be the decals, but looking at the screenshot, it looks more like something to do with your card or drivers.


----------



## p4h8ter (Jan 4, 2006)

honestly it looks like artifacts from your video card. Is it Overclocked? If so, youe need to lower the Overclock.


----------



## Filip (Jan 4, 2006)

yeah my card is overclocked, i have the latest catalyst drivers, but the thing is i saw somewhere on other forums that other guys get the shiny pink textures too, i dont think that they are artifacts cuz i didnt overclock my card too much and the temperature is around 40°C on full load (30°C idle), ill try to lower my gpu and mem clock to defaults and see if it happens again

EDIT: i dont get them always, sometimes its normal (pink textures)


----------



## Archangel (Jan 4, 2006)

look at your cards temperature,.. thats the only thing i can think of
it's most likely you grafics cards RAM overheating


----------



## shupola (Jan 4, 2006)

maybe its a custom map??:confused? lol. it would look pretty cool if it were a different color.


----------



## mrjack (Jan 4, 2006)

I get that problem sometimes in Day of Defeat: Source. On one server I got some wierd reflections from the windows. They should look like your surrounding but it was just a black/pink checker box.


----------



## dragon2309 (Jan 4, 2006)

yeh, possibly artifacts, though im not certain, it looks as if the texture is just messed up, try reinstalling CS. Also, does it happen in every server you go in.......


----------



## elmarcorulz (Jan 4, 2006)

I had that kind of thing when i had the AA on. Although now, i can run it fine with AA on. So it may just need a reinstall.


----------



## 34erd (Jan 4, 2006)

That happens when you overclock too much.  The reflections on surfaces become pink.


----------



## p4h8ter (Jan 4, 2006)

it might just be a game glitch


----------



## Filip (Jan 4, 2006)

ok, first of all I downclocked my card to defaults (30°C idle, 40°C full load), second, i have reinstalled the game and it happens again, third, it doesnt happen every time, when i reconnect to the server it dissapears, and sometimes its like green or silver, mainly pink color, well it doesnt really botherme that much but it would be better without it


----------



## skidude (Jan 4, 2006)

I've had that issue a couple times before. Usually its just a game issue, it should go away on its own in time.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 4, 2006)

probably the best solution would be,.. make pink become your favorite colour


----------



## Raditz (Jan 10, 2006)

I keep having shinny hands. Please pm me. I need help how to get rid of it. I got rid of the pink by updating my video card.


----------



## P11 (Jan 10, 2006)

skidude said:
			
		

> I've had that issue a couple times before. Usually its just a game issue, it should go away on its own in time.


Agreed, ive had this issue many times with 3 different video cards, all of which were not overclocked. Its mainly an ingame glitch and happens to me every now and then, a quick restart of steam fixes it up.


----------



## Filip (Jan 10, 2006)

yeah, sometimes its normal and sometimes pink, and when i start playing css on first server i enter half of the letters are missing, like player name letters (example: P 1 instead of P11) and in chat box too, half of the letters are missing, why, but when i reconnect its all fine


----------



## randruff (Jan 11, 2006)

A friend of mine used to get a glitch that did the same thing in Desert Combat. We called it the "disco glitch". Anyways, we figured out the problem was that his card he had (at the time it was the geforce 3) was just too old and not compatible with newer features implemented in games/drivers that utilized those features. Maybe this is it?


----------



## The Astroman (Jan 11, 2006)

Maybe, but I'm on a Radeon 9600 (just over his) and it works just fine.


----------



## Raditz (Jan 11, 2006)

it works fine on mine Radeon 9800 pro. This Sh** happends when I download the skins.


----------



## Filip (Jan 11, 2006)

The Astroman said:
			
		

> Maybe, but I'm on a Radeon 9600 (just over his) and it works just fine.



my card has a 9600xt gpu and a 2.5ns memory, its a modded 9550, around 2000 in 3dMark05

what about the missing letters i get?


----------



## Raditz (Jan 12, 2006)

oh yea I send you a pm along with the link to solve the problem. I'm Raditz in there. Look carefully.


----------



## Filip (Jan 12, 2006)

Raditz said:
			
		

> oh yea I send you a pm along with the link to solve the problem. I'm Raditz in there. Look carefully.



OMG, that actually worked, thx a lot man, it works hahahaha, w00t!!!!


----------



## jancz3rt (Jan 12, 2006)

Would you mind sharing the solution with us? It could help as it seems that he is not the only one with the problem.

JAN


----------



## Geoff (Jan 12, 2006)

I get those textures if i set the game to 6x AA with Trilinear filtering, but changing it to 6x AA and 12x AF clears up the problem.  It also happened because of some corrupt game file, reinstalling the game made it work find again.


----------



## Pr0 (Jan 12, 2006)

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> I get those textures if i set the game to 6x AA with Trilinear filtering, but changing it to 6x AA and 12x AF clears up the problem.  It also happened because of some corrupt game file, reinstalling the game made it work find again.



my 3d05 matches the score of ur 3d03


----------



## Mr.Suave (Jan 12, 2006)

Pr0 said:
			
		

> my 3d05 matches the score of ur 3d03


ok...........

back on topic:
i get those pink textures sometmes but usually only in de_dust. and its very rare so i dont mind em. i think it is something with the game b/c ive seen it in my laptop, my bros laptop, and my comp.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 12, 2006)

Pr0 said:
			
		

> my 3d05 matches the score of ur 3d03


and what do you have for parts?


----------



## Pr0 (Jan 13, 2006)

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> and what do you have for parts?



really really high system

a processor thats x2
the ram thats 2 gigs
the gpu thats dual core
the board thats built to kill
the sound thats built to kill 
and the overal thats becomes a total beast


----------



## Filip (Jan 13, 2006)

Pr0 said:
			
		

> really really high system
> 
> a processor thats x2
> the ram thats 2 gigs
> ...



well, u can't proof it so it doesnt really matter if u have it or not


----------



## Pr0 (Jan 13, 2006)

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> well, u can't proof it so it doesnt really matter if u have it or not



http://img189.imageshack.us/my.php?image=by7800gtxsmall3fy.png
http://img471.imageshack.us/img471/1636/p1010180small6jm.jpg

heres a little taste of my system


----------



## Filip (Jan 13, 2006)

Pr0 said:
			
		

> http://img189.imageshack.us/my.php?image=by7800gtxsmall3fy.png
> http://img471.imageshack.us/img471/1636/p1010180small6jm.jpg
> 
> heres a little taste of my system



nice, why dont u write it in your sig?


----------



## 34erd (Jan 13, 2006)

Pr0 said:
			
		

> really really high system
> 
> a processor thats x2
> the ram thats 2 gigs
> ...


That couldnt be more vague


----------



## Hawk16 (Jan 13, 2006)

Pr0 said:
			
		

> my 3d05 matches the score of ur 3d03



isnt that kind of low considering you have 2 7800gtxs?


----------



## Pr0 (Jan 13, 2006)

Hawk16 said:
			
		

> isnt that kind of low considering you have 2 7800gtxs?


 
that was joke just to get him pissed off.. lol

my system dont need to be 3dmarked by any version nor my cards has to be oc'ed because it was already built oc'ed by bfg. Therefore 3dmark05 and for those that be overclocking to get a better 3d score are more likely ruffing their systems. Personally if you have fx55 and x2 processor dont think of 3dmark cuz your alway be at the top10 and wont make that much difference. If you really want to get a better 3dmark keep up with more rams, better processor, and the latest graphic cards as well as the latest windows xp pro versions. So far i got the latest out of all right now. Dont want to screw with my monster pc.

As long as Im getting a better quilty then my old 6800gt card thats all it matters for now.


----------



## Raditz (Jan 13, 2006)

np. filip man. Just here to help.


----------

